# QUEL IPAD CHOISIR ?



## letofedu52 (28 Février 2012)

BONJOUR,
photographe avec MBpro,  je vais acheter l'IPAD 2 ou le 3.

Comment le choisir ?
1-N'y a t-il que la mémoire à choisir, 16, 32, 64 ?
-Avec quelle mémoire ?
16 go doit suffire ?

2-Y a t-il d'autres options ?

3-Quand sortira IPAD 3 ?


MERCI POUR VOS CONSEILS.


----------



## Kamidh (28 Février 2012)

Toi seul connais t'es besoin au niveau capacité 

Le choix est vite fait (pour l'iPad 2) wifi ou 3G + Wifi !


----------



## MacSedik (28 Février 2012)

letofedu52 a dit:


> BONJOUR,
> photographe avec MBpro,  je vais acheter l'IPAD 2 ou le 3.
> 
> Comment le choisir ?
> ...



l'iPad 3 va bientôt sortir, quand? là est la question moi je dirai que j'attendrai pour acheter le 3 s'il a un écran retina, par exemple. De plus l'iPad 2 aura vu son prix baisser donc...


----------



## letofedu52 (28 Février 2012)

Je veux mettre et montrer mes photos sur IPAD.

1-Donc 16 go permet d'en voir 16 000 mo/5 mo = 3200 photos jpeg de 5 mo ?
3G est utile si on a bension de capter internet partout ?

2-Quand sortira IPAD 3 ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Février 2012)

letofedu52 a dit:


> Je veux mettre et montrer mes photos sur IPAD.
> 
> 1-Donc 16 go permet d'en voir 16 000 mo/5 mo = 3200 photos jpeg de 5 mo ?
> 3G est utile si on a bension de capter internet partout ?
> ...



En ce qui concerne la capacité de 16 go, tu oublies la part à réserver à l'OS et aux autres applis livrées en standard - une capacité de 32 go semble, à mon avis, un minimum pour pouvoir travailler convenablement.

La 3G est effectivement utile si tu veux te connecter partout - personnellement, je n'ai que le wifi, n'ayant aucun besoin d'une connection permanente.

L'iPad 3 sortira probablement en mars - pas de date encore officiellement prévue - à ta place, j'attendrai comme le conseille MacSedik !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Février 2012)

Pour de la photo, 64 Go minimum (je suis photographe, j'en ai une utilisation pro, c'est déjà très juste 64Go...).

Pour ce qui est de la 3G, cela me paraît indispensable... Pour une utilisation nomade... Les abonnements ne sont plus si chers, et free arrive... Ça serait dommage de regretter la 3G quand elle sera proposée pour rien ou presque...


L'ipad 3 sera officiellement présenté le 7 mars...


----------



## lemarseillais23 (29 Février 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Pour de la photo, 64 Go minimum (je suis photographe, j'en ai une utilisation pro, c'est déjà très juste 64Go...).
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la 3G, cela me paraît indispensable... Pour une utilisation nomade... Les abonnements ne sont plus si chers, et free arrive... Ça serait dommage de regretter la 3G quand elle sera proposée pour rien ou presque...
> 
> ...





en tant que photographe, sais tu s'il existe un logiciel pour convertir les raw en jpeg sur iOS? Je ne sais pas si photoshop permet de faire cela


----------



## letofedu52 (1 Mars 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Pour de la photo, 64 Go minimum (je suis photographe, j'en ai une utilisation pro, c'est déjà très juste 64Go...).
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la 3G, cela me paraît indispensable... Pour une utilisation nomade... Les abonnements ne sont plus si chers, et free arrive... Ça serait dommage de regretter la 3G quand elle sera proposée pour rien ou presque...
> 
> ...






Ah bon 64 go est un minimum ? POURQUOI ?

Je suis toujours aussi paumé.
Je vais regarder les revues sur IPAD.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Mars 2012)

Pour faire du jpeg avec du raw, tu as plein d'App... Filterstorm est très bien... La version pro gère jusqu'à des raws de 22Mpx, et fonctionne bien avec mes 5d2...

Mais....


Ne Pq oublier que l'écran de l'iPad possède un gammut limité, n'est pas etalonnable, et que la conversion d'un fichier est plutôt lente... Du coup utile pour du draft de retouche rapide, pour faire imaginer le résultat à ton client, mais pas pour les fichiers finaux...




Photoshop touch, à 9.99 ne prend en charge que des fichiers 1600 x 1600...


----------

